# Epson v500 color space



## jvgig (Jan 3, 2009)

What color space options do you have with the V500?

Thanks


----------



## Garbz (Jan 3, 2009)

Errr it's a scanner. It has a colourspace that converts what it scans to LAB or something similar for internal processing, everything else such as the output is all about what scanning software / driver you use.

Just like cameras the colour space of a RAW converter like Lightroom is ACR4.4 which is then converted to ProPhoto, AdobeRGB, or sRGB depending on the output you choose.


----------



## jvgig (Jan 3, 2009)

I looked through the drivers from Epson and they have an update that fixes an ICM issue so that you can now select adobe rgb, apple rgb, or colormatch rgb.  I dont know if those are the only options or if those are the only ones effected by the glitch.  If I were to scan into some other software, like photoshop, would I be able to choose other profiles?  

The reason I am asking is that I read on CNET that the HP G4050, the other scanner I am considering, can only scan sRGB and since I am scanning illustrations with the intent of making prints, I want the maximum color gamut.  Can anyone validate this limitation or suggest a workaround?  

Thanks


----------



## Lostbox (Jan 5, 2009)

It really depends on the end use of the scan, if your printing then either srgb or adobe rgb will be the colour profile, unless they require cmyk in which case when you assign this profile you will not have as wide a colour spectrum any way. 

I tend to work in adobe rgb, then convert the profile if I have to,


----------

